# isolationsprüfung



## fra226 (13 März 2006)

Hallo,

wie hoch muss der Isolationswiderstand mindestens sein ? und in welcher Norm steht es ???

Anlage 400V

mfg
fra226


----------



## MSB (13 März 2006)

Grundsätzlich sollte der Isolationswiderstand >0,5 MOhm sein.
Dürfte in VDE0100 stehen.

Allerdings gerade bei Industrieanlagen und den verbauten Komponenten (z.B. Frequenzumrichter) ist der Isolationswiderstand durch EMV-Filter wenig aussagekräftig.
In diesem Fall wird dann eine Messung des tatsächlichen Ableitstroms über die Erde gemacht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## fra226 (13 März 2006)

hallo,

erst mal vielen dank...die 0,5 hatte ich auch irgendwie im kopf...

ein kollege meint aber, das hat sich geändert und muss jetzt 1,0 Mohm sein....
bei prüfspannung 500v

??????????????
mfg
fra226


----------



## mark_ (14 März 2006)

*Wo steht das ??*



			
				fra226 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> erst mal vielen dank...die 0,5 hatte ich auch irgendwie im kopf...
> 
> ...


 
DIN VDE 0113 Teil 410, wenn ich nicht irre ?!?
Richtlinie für Maschinen/Schaltschränke
geändert hat sich das meines Wissens nicht !!


----------



## Bluescreener (15 März 2006)

DIN/EN 60204-1 VDE 0113 - 0100

müßte alles dazu stehen.

( Elektronische bzw. spannungsempfindliche Teile abklemmen !!!, sonst eventuell *Peng* und das grüne Lichtlein an den Geräten geht aus) 


vG
Bluescreener


----------

